# OT: Juwan Howard signs with MAVS; Butler or Brown to Celtics??



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

*juwan gets his wish*

Juwan howard was boughtout by the T-Wolves. He wants to play with Garnett. This is a must sign for the Celtics.
PJ Brown is also interested in joining because he is realizing how damn good this team is.
Ainge needs to get both Brown and Howard to sign with the Celtics!
Then he needs to get a veteran point guard either by getting lucky (signing one after a buyout) or a trade. Damon Stoudmire wants a buyout.
If Brown and Howard join the team Ainge would then have the ability to actually shop Perkins and even Rondo for a veteran point guard.
The Atlanta Hawks have anthony johnson, speedy claxton and tyronn Lue all on the same team with Acie Law. 
Best case senerio. A veteran PG gets bought out or wavied (like Damon Stoudmire) and the Celtics sign him. Plus they sign Juwan Howard and PJ Brown
Plus they make a trade with the Hawks for another veteran PG.
example
C Garnett PF Howard SF Pierce SG Allen PG Stoudmire
PJ Brown Kendrick Perkins James Posey Tony Allen Eddie House Anthony Johnson Glen Davis Leon Powe Scalabrine Pruitt
Wallace, Rondo, Pollard get moved in december for Anthony Johnson.
It may sound stupid to give up a young PG for an old one. But in the playoffs the Celtics are going to win with Vets not young guys without playoff experience.
The team above is possible and if it was put together the Celtics could push for what i mention a few weeks ago. 70 wins.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: juwan gets his wish*

Powe/Davis are better at the 4 these days than juwan, hes a mid range shooter, bad defender and plays one of the stacked positions on this team.

i wouldnt even bother looking... offer Brown if hes interested otherwise just stick with whats here unless someone better (a C or PG) gets cut or bought out.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: juwan gets his wish*

I'd prefer Brown because he can play center. If we don't get a guy who can play center, I don't see the point of bringing in another PF.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: juwan gets his wish*



agoo101284 said:


> I'd prefer Brown because he can play center. If we don't get a guy who can play center, I don't see the point of bringing in another PF.


Pretty much, Power Forward depth is fine... there is KG/Powe/Davis/Posey that are all going to get minutes at the 4, we need a legit center or point guard, howard doesnt help IMO


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: juwan gets his wish*

Jackie Butler is about to be waived by the Rockets... 22 year old center, definately more talented than pollard, and a better fit than howard


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: juwan gets his wish*

^ i like that idea


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

*Re: juwan gets his wish*

im a glen davis fan. hes gone from 330 to290. hes more explosive and in shape than ive ever seen him. if gets down to 270 he could be a really good player in the future.
that being said if championship is the name of the game I wouldnt rely on rookies and second year guys.
i agree PJ is more needed than Howard. But seriously, give howard a min. deal. Howard can play alongside garnett or perkins. as a matter of fact he could play alongside PJ Brown too.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: juwan gets his wish*

Apparently Cleveland, Dallas, San Antonio, Miami, Pheonix and...... Boston have made offers to him since his release.

IF thats true he will be a celtic in no time, honestly if he has a choice im almost certain Boston would be his pick of the league


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: juwan gets his wish*

Howard wont help you guys much.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: juwan gets his wish*

I don't think he'd pick Boston over Pheonix or San Antonio. Its for the best anyway. We need a guy who can play center.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: juwan gets his wish*



nbanoitall said:


> Wallace, Rondo, Pollard get moved in december for Anthony Johnson.
> It may sound stupid to give up a young PG for an old one. But in the playoffs the Celtics are going to win with Vets not young guys without playoff experience.
> The team above is possible and if it was put together the Celtics could push for what i mention a few weeks ago. 70 wins.


So we trade Rondo, along with two other players off our bench for a guy who's worse than Rondo in the first place? You're right that it makes no sense, because we'd be bringing in a less-talented player. If we had Stoudemire, we'd already have a veteran guard, so why trade our best prospect for a backup PG?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: juwan gets his wish*

What if rondo isnt cutting it by trading deadline, then you could offer rondo, scalerbrine, perkins to the clippers for cassell and paul davis. 

Cassell still has something in his tank (20 6 and 6 last preseason game), garnett loves him, and cassell has a history of helping teams make runs. Paul davis didnt do much last year, but averaged exactly the same as perkins in preseason, if that means anything. Best case scenario, cassell works his magic again, helps with the championship run, davis is the backup center you need as well. Worst case scenario: You trade away two farily bad contracts plus a rookie contract, for two expiring contracts clearing up about 10 million off of the cap for next year.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: juwan gets his wish*



yamaneko said:


> What if rondo isnt cutting it by trading deadline, then you could offer rondo, scalerbrine, perkins to the clippers for cassell and paul davis.
> 
> Cassell still has something in his tank (20 6 and 6 last preseason game), garnett loves him, and cassell has a history of helping teams make runs. Paul davis didnt do much last year, but averaged exactly the same as perkins in preseason, if that means anything. Best case scenario, cassell works his magic again, helps with the championship run, davis is the backup center you need as well. Worst case scenario: You trade away two farily bad contracts plus a rookie contract, for two expiring contracts clearing up about 10 million off of the cap for next year.




we have a big enough problem starting perkins on a nba-championship calibur team with no backup, nevermind starting a guy with career averages of one point and one rebound a game at center with no backup


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: juwan gets his wish*



nbanoitall said:


> Wallace, Rondo, Pollard get moved in december for Anthony Johnson.
> It may sound stupid to give up a young PG for an old one. But in the playoffs the Celtics are going to win with Vets not young guys without playoff experience.


They can do better than Anthony Johnson for Rondo.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: juwan gets his wish*



> Wallace, Rondo, Pollard get moved in december for Anthony Johnson.


Miss your meds today?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: juwan gets his wish*

But davis some think already has shown similar skill set to perkins, and cassell is so much better than rondo right now, that i say it more than makes up for it.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: juwan gets his wish*

We'd have to get Steve Nash to make up for Paul Davis being the starting 5, with Scot Pollard backing him up.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: juwan gets his wish*

I would not give up Rondo for another point guard, unless it's Nash, Kidd, or Parker. Either get a PG to backup Rondo or get a starting PG and use Rondo as backup. Getting an aging PG like Cassell without having a backup is no better than what we have now. What he brings in experience and ability will be offset by lack of mobility and susceptability to injury. We've got enough older guys now. Cassell would be great as an addition but not as a replacement. Even though Nash and Kidd are aging, I would make an exception because they are so above and beyond everybody else, that it would be worth the risk. But there's no way in hell they're coming here, so the point is moot.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: juwan gets his wish*



> I would not give up Rondo for another point guard, unless it's Nash, Kidd, or Parker.


You wouldn't give up Rajon Rondo for Deron Williams? Chris Paul? T.J. Ford? Allen Iverson? Billups? Arenas? Felton? Baron Davis? 

Uhhh...I'm pretty stoked you aren't our GM.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: juwan gets his wish*

There are a number of PGs I would deal Rondo for. Anthony Johnson is far, far away from being one of them.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: juwan gets his wish*

Juwan's Wish... coming soon on Oxygen!

Seriously though, another veteran big guy looks like a real boon for you all


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: juwan gets his wish*

There is no need for another PF. We have Garnett, Powe, Davis, and Scal there. At Center, we have Perkins and Pollard's injuries.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: juwan gets his wish*



yamaneko said:


> What if rondo isnt cutting it by trading deadline, then you could offer rondo, scalerbrine, perkins to the clippers for cassell and paul davis.


trade Rondo and junk for an old fossil and junk? nah.......


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: juwan gets his wish*



P-Dub34 said:


> You wouldn't give up Rajon Rondo for Deron Williams? Chris Paul? T.J. Ford? Allen Iverson? Billups? Arenas? Felton? Baron Davis?
> 
> Uhhh...I'm pretty stoked you aren't our GM.


I didn't think through every PG in the NBA, so you are right, there are others that I would give up Rondo for, but like the 3 I mentioned, there is no way we could get them. But the ones mentioned in this thread, like Cassell and Johnson, I wouldn't want by themselves. It just seems like people are wanting to trade guys for people at the same position that wouldn't be that much of an improvement if at all, when what we really need are backups or people who are good enough to relegate the starters we have to backups. We're thin at PG and C, so why trade those guys away? We're stacked with wingmen and undersized forwards, so it seems like we should be trying to use them as bait first. I'd gladly take Cassell or Johnson if Rondo stayed.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: juwan gets his wish*

Well, yeah, we can't get any PGs better than Rondo by trading him, it just doesn't work that way. And I agree shipping him for Cassell or Johnson isn't a good idea.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: juwan gets his wish*



yamaneko said:


> But davis some think already has shown similar skill set to perkins, and cassell is so much better than rondo right now, that i say it more than makes up for it.


The thing is, we don't want to move Rondo. We want a guy who can replace Rondo if he gets out of control in a close game. Rondo has a great skill-set and he's one of the couple young guys with talent we have (Didn't think I'd be saying that a year ago). Our problem is that we have Rondo and House as PGs. Everyone and their mom believes that House can't play PG, so we need a veteran PG who can eat minutes, teach Rondo, and perhaps play some pressure situations while Rondo matures.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: juwan gets his wish*



David_Ortiz said:


> trade Rondo and junk for an old fossil and junk? nah.......


It's actually worse than that. It's trade Rondo, Perkins (who has the ability to be a starting caliber center in this league) and junk for an old fossil and junk that will be out of the NBA in 3 years.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

*Re: juwan gets his wish*

Jackie Butler is worth a look on a lot of teams, and the Celtics needs depth at C.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: juwan gets his wish*

Ive heard Butler has some aattitude issues....... but hes definately worth a look IMO


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

so this means, if PJ Brown decides to come back, it is almost guaranteed that it will be with the celtics!


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: juwan gets his wish*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3087419

Juwan to Dallas. Not that big of a deal for Boston.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: juwan gets his wish*

Not smart by Dallas IMO. The Mavericks forum had the Bass-Wagon going and everything...


----------

